# BMW M4 - New Car Detail - RGK Detailing



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*2014 BMW M4 - New Car Detail

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk*

​
*This Yas Marina Blue M4 belonging to a long running regular client was booked in for a new car protection detail to ensure that it is properly prepared and protected from day one, as the owner reckoned he would own the car less than a year he opted for a polymer based sealant, with a hard wearing ceramic for the wheels.

The M4 underwent a thorough wash and decontamination process to remove any trace of rail dust or any other foreign particle which would compromise bonding of the sealant, once done the car was moved inside and given a single stage machine polish, to bring out the best in the paintwork, very few minor defects were discovered so this turned out to be a straight forward process, once the polishing was complete Blackfire Wet Diamond was applied via a dual action machine to ensure even coverage and good bonding, the wheels, were coated in GYEON Q2 Rim, going by the size of the discs on this car and the amount of use it will get it is to be expected that the wheels will become caked in brake dust very quickly!​*



















Polishing complete
































































GYEON Q2 Rim applied to the inside and outside of the wheels.





































Wet Diamond applied to the paintwork










The end result.












































































































































































Shortly after I completed the work I had an E90 M3 dropped off for full correction work, so I took this opportunity to round up 3 generations of M car's.
































































To book your new car in for similar work then do not hesitate to get in touch.

07500903249

www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Thanks for reading

Richard​[/B]


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome car and colour. Top of my wish list. 

Nice job too


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice detail.


----------



## Adam16 (Jan 21, 2015)

That is one awesome car. Great job - looks ace.


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Love the colour cracking car 
Top job!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great turnaround, looks gleaming.

Personally don't like the Powder Blue colour of the car but nice car in it's own right.


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome car and great work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done.

I think the colour looks better under natural light than the forced lights inside the unit.

Wouldn't it have been easier to take the wheels off to seal them?


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Cracking job on a gorgeous car.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a beautiful car! 

I really do have a soft spot for this colour!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Nice job Richard. 

Looks like it will be Saxo time soon


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the comments, it is an epic looking car in the flesh, and IMO the colour really sets it off :thumb:



Incredible Detail said:


> Awesome car and colour. Top of my wish list.
> 
> Nice job too


Thanks Robert, yes I totally agree, it is an awesome piece of kit, the pictures really do not do the colour justice. 



Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> I think the colour looks better under natural light than the forced lights inside the unit.
> 
> Wouldn't it have been easier to take the wheels off to seal them?


Totally agree the colour looks its best in natural light, I will add some additional shots I took of the M4 parked outside, had the wheels been more heavily soiled then I would have removed them, with having plenty access to the rear of the wheels, I decided it would be easier to seal them fixed to the car. 



Kotsos said:


> Nice job Richard.
> 
> Looks like it will be Saxo time soon


Thanks Kotsos, it will perhaps be ready in another 3 years time lol, the supercharger kit is patiently waiting 

Richard


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

great work. love the yas marina blue on the m3/m4

what is it you have down in your garage out of interest? is it just carpet? looks very smart! 

Dave


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice work, Always assumed that Yas was a flat gloss colour though.


The M3 is much better looking though IMO


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> great work. love the yas marina blue on the m3/m4
> 
> what is it you have down in your garage out of interest? is it just carpet? looks very smart!
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, yes it is industrial carpet, still looks great after a year of use and polishing dust is very easy to vacuum up, keeping the studio clean and contaminant free. 



-Jamie- said:


> Nice work, Always assumed that Yas was a flat gloss colour though.
> 
> The M3 is much better looking though IMO


Thanks Jamie, it is a stunning colour, really comes alive in the sun! 

Richard


----------

